

How To Put Invite Codes on Business Cards - delano
http://solutious.com/blog/2009/05/24/invite-codes-on-business-cards/

======
danw
Moo have an api if you wanted to automate the entire process. Sometimes
however going all manual is faster.

For example, I wanted to print all my unread instapaper articles into a book.
Writing a script to do it would have taken a while so I kept putting it off.
In the end I copy&pasted manually into a word processor and it only took an
hour.

Three months later I'm still waiting for the book to be delivered by LuLu, who
also don't reply to customer support emails.

------
Steve0
Nice, but why not just use imagemagick?

It could be generated from a script that is as long as his script to create
some keys.

~~~
delano
I didn't have it installed and it took forever to install with MacPorts so I
ended up using Photoshop while I was waiting.

~~~
torr
Heh. Just using `aptitude install <foo>` I tend to forget how long building
can sometimes take.

You might try Fink. Seems like they're still active, but their last news
update (on their homepage) is from 2008-07-23.

------
nwinter
We just had to do this, but shied away from the variable data printing, which
was pretty expensive compared to getting a huge batch of identical cards (10x
cheaper). We added the codes with transparent sticker labels. We had to affix
them ourselves, but they look almost as good.

Also, we used Xyzzy to generate pronounceable codes. The 10-character ones
were the most fun.

~~~
dxjones
"we used Xyzzy" ...

Where can I find/use Xyzzy? I search, but couldn't find it.

Any pointers appreciated. It sounds useful.

~~~
CalmQuiet
<http://www.haxial.com/products/xyzzy/>

~~~
misterbwong
Wow. This looks incredibly useful. I might go ahead and try to convert the
word generation libraries into C# so I can use this in one of my upcoming
projects. Thanks for this!

------
asciilifeform
I would use LaTeX.

------
mrinterweb
This reminds me of a wedding RSVP rails app I made two years ago. I did pretty
much the same rsvp code generation approach but I found it helpful to store
the RSVP codes to a database and use validates_uniqueness_of :rsvp_code to
enforce the unlikely situation that no duplicate codes were generated.

